
How to remove your Last name from Facebook – Updated 8th September 2019 - manjana
https://cornel.co/article/privacy/how-to-remove-your-last-name-from-facebook
======
manjana
You might think _can I not just remove my last name?_ , the answer is no you
can not!

I'm not the author of the blogpost, but I'm very excited I managed to find a
hack for this. If someone now can explain me why this works I'd be interested
to hear! - Have a nice day HN

